# INSURANCE



## UBERSUCK (Jan 6, 2016)

When the driver is involved in any accident then Uber will suspend his account regardless who's at fault, till it's resolved. Driver's car is insured by his personal car insurance either stated as Personal Use or for work. Insurance companies do ask over phone or over internet in the beginning while applying for the coverage about how many miles you expect to drive in a year. Most people calculate their commute miles per week plus additional mileage for personal use like going to the stores etc. and vacation trip. Driver never mention to Insurance companies that he puts thousands of miles driving with Uber unless he carries commercial insurance like taxis (commercial insurance provides 'ACCORD CERTIFICATE") which is far better than private car insurance. Uber does not provide Additional Insured Certificate:- named the driver and his vehicle and to avoid any claims on their policy.
There are very few companies who insures the "Ride Share" or "Peer to Peer" insurance coverage and it turns out it's expensive just like commercial insurance premium. Therefore, driver hesitate to cover through those companies and taking a big risk on any accident. He thinks his vehicle and all passengers are covered under Uber's policy, which is not true at all. For your information, if driver's car has "TCP Number' on his bumper with commercial license plate from DMV then you are assured that he is having commercial insurance and registered with Public Utilities Commission (State of California). Your claim process will be handled by commercial insurance company very smoothly.
For example, let's say you were involved in any ride share companies car then you first get hold on driver's car insurance as well as Uber's Insurance. If you were injured then your attorney will file a claim with driver's private car insurance and also Uber.
Driver's car insurance will deny the claim at the first place and also send a notice to the driver that his insurance will be cancelled in 30 days because of wrong statement for applying for the car insurance. If the vehicle was insured with bodily injury and medical payments then you will get the treatment. If you were hurt seriously then your attorney will work very hard to file a claim for pain and suffering or disability. Where private insurance will deny the claim and your case will be handled by driver's car insurance and Uber's insurance to come to the conclusion and reach to a settlement. You will spent months or years to settle the claim and it may possibly ends up in the court.
It's you to decide which transportation method is better. Taxi (Commercial) or Uber ???
You get what you pay for!!!
Driver/UBER Parner must know the fact that RIDERS, are innocent but Airport Authorities, City, County & State Officials are the stupid/dumbest people and they have NO knowledge at all or they don't care about How the driver and rider will be affected by the insurance claims? 
UBER has strong legal appeal process through legal loophole by attorneys and winning the corrupt game.
Truly, as a Driver/Uber Partner, better get yourself in GEAR and protected with State of California-Public Utilities Commission who offers TCP Number with Commercial Liability Insurance, Pull Notice Program through DMV & Enrolling through State of California-PUC approved Alcohol & Drug Testing Program.
Your Commercial Liability Insurance coverage will cover Property Damage & Liability for 1 million, comprehensive/collision $1000 deductible or more, Medical and Uninsured motorist.


----------

